# come to the dark side my son........ Lord Vader



## Manny (Sep 1, 2009)

Last night's kenpo Class had a nice ending, we were practicing the 10 techs from yellow belt and sensei wanted to see performance, so he told us to arrange a street self defense esenario defeding ourselves from 3 diferent points from 3 diferent oponents, so I invented my esenario,and within 3 minutes I was ready.

The first BG will grab my lapels and I will use MACE OF AGRESION, the second BG will jump on me and aply a head lock that I have to take off using GRASP OF DEATH, and then do ATACKING MACE against the third BG.

First we did all in semi slow motion to everybody see the techs and then we proceded to perform at full speed.... WOW!!!! this is more fun than the one step sparring we do in TKD, everithing is so fast!!! this time I did the three techs very good with some variations, for example in the last tech (ATACKING MACE) afther the last punch to the rib cage I finished with a take down the first time and the second time I finished with a trow.

Afther class I herd Lord Vader inside my head telling me ....Come to the dark side my son..... well afther all I was wearing a black gi.

Manny


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL

...addictive isn't it? :jediduel:


----------



## Manny (Sep 1, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> LOL
> 
> ...addictive isn't it? :jediduel:


 
So much I must say. Celtic, the truth is I am enjoy this journey a lot.

Manny


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 1, 2009)

Manny said:


> So much I must say. Celtic, the truth is I am enjoy this journey a lot.
> 
> Manny


 



LOL!!!
But, here are some statements my master always reminds us of:

1.To follow the path of the raven, is to only become one in a grave.

2.He who knows when enough is enough, shall always have and know Enough!

Now, the darkside:
(LOL!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fKVzJdhHKA&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLe5QcBjTlc&feature=channel_page





 
( pm me if you have become a "Kempo fiend"!)


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm glad you are enjoying your journey   and I'm glad to see that you are getting exposed to some good training methods.


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Manny,

Welcome to the Kenpo Addicts Club, friend!

Remember, as Morpheus said, once you take that pill, there's no turning back...

Mwahahaha!:uhyeah:

P.S. Used to take TKD, so I know what you mean by the 1-step Sparring.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 1, 2009)

TigerCraneGuy said:


> Hey Manny,
> 
> Welcome to the Kenpo Addicts Club, friend!
> 
> ...


 


I concur with you on the "Morpheus Pill"
You can take this one and remain  where you are at, or, you can take the other and wake up to the truth!
LOL!


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 1, 2009)

TigerCraneGuy said:


> Hey Manny,
> 
> Welcome to the Kenpo Addicts Club, friend!
> 
> ...


 


here it is, just for manny!
LOL!





(choose the red pill!)


----------



## suicide (Sep 1, 2009)

just dont burn yourself out , enjoy the ride - there will be alot of ups and downs - times when you will feel beat and feel like quitting , in times like those fall back and re group take it back to the basics ... and never leave your tae kwon do thats your foundation !


----------



## Manny (Sep 2, 2009)

suicide said:


> just dont burn yourself out , enjoy the ride - there will be alot of ups and downs - times when you will feel beat and feel like quitting , in times like those fall back and re group take it back to the basics ... and never leave your tae kwon do thats your foundation !


.

I know what you talk about, in TKD I have had my ups and downs, some times I quit, some times I retook it with passion, I don't want to leave TKD and want to succed in Kenpo only time will tell and I hope not burn myself out in the process.

I love to learn new stuff, I think I will never stop to be a student, I have hunger of knowledge in MA.

My TKD sambonim told me last night afther class the we have a Hap Ki Do seminar on september 26 and 27 and I want to take it.

MA are a beutiful thing... aren't they???

Manny


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 4, 2009)

nice, glad it flowed for you.


----------

